
Using Python to Pull Data from the Meetup API - dataguy12
http://www.acheronanalytics.com/acheron-blog/using-python-to-scrape-the-meet-up-api
======
jshprentz
Meetup2xibo also uses Python to pull event data from the Meetup API.
Meetup2xibo loads the events into a Xibo digital signage dataset for display
in sign layouts such as agendas, calendars, room activity signs, and maps.

[https://github.com/jshprentz/meetup2xibo](https://github.com/jshprentz/meetup2xibo)

